# Personal addons to the standard issued tac vest.



## Schafer (23 Jun 2008)

So I don't have the budget to go out and buy a tac vest and mod it like I want it. But I do have the budget to get some addons for my issued tac vest. I had in mind in getting the "wimp" and the 3L hydration harness. Does anyone on here have these items ? If you do what are some pro's and con's about them? 

http://www.cpgear.com/default.asp?mn=1.19.56&f=pd&pid=627   <-Hydration harness

http://www.cpgear.com/default.asp?mn=1.19.56&f=pd&pid=162   <- "Wimp"


----------



## Loachman (23 Jun 2008)

I have a WIMP on either side, but obviously the two mags on the right side are not in the greatest location. I have used the one on the left side on the range and it worked fairly well.

I have the regular CP Gear Camelbak carrier zapstrapped onto the back of my vest. The Camelbak will slip into/out of fairly easily to transfer between vest and ruck. The harness is new and I haven't seen it, so I cannot comment.

I've also added a lobster trap dump pouch, zapstrapped onto the D-rings on the forward left side of the vest, and one of the MOLLE panels with an IFAK on the left.


----------



## Schafer (23 Jun 2008)

Thanks for replying Loachman, May I ask since you have the camelbak do you feel the need to still have your canteen attached ?


----------



## Loachman (23 Jun 2008)

I have a C9 pouch on the right hand side, so I can put a 2 qt water bottle with drinking straw in that if I wish. I am not likely to need both simultaneously, but it gives me flexibility.


----------



## Lord ReZ (23 Jun 2008)

I have the 3L camelback like the one your interested in and it works great.

I did my 13km ruck march BFT with my ruck over top of the 3L camelback and it still worked great. It allows drinking on the fly while doing section attacks and stuff, works really great and my hasn't broken yet and its been through some rough times in the field ^_^

I usually keep my issued canteen with me as backup.


----------



## Loachman (23 Jun 2008)

The inspiration for my set-up regarding the Camelbak came from Phil B. I have not tried my rucksack over the Camelbak, but I cannot imagine that it is as comfortable and the pressure will put the bladder at risk of rupturing eventually.

This could, I suppose, vary with the rucksack and how it is set up.. I have a C2 (now known for some reason as a 64 Pattern) frame with various aftermarket straps and pads.


----------



## Fusaki (23 Jun 2008)

I just picked up a TAG dump pouch and have it mounted on my left hand side. I havn't used it yet under field conditions, but I have a feeling it will come in handy.


----------



## RHFC_piper (23 Jun 2008)

Wonderbread said:
			
		

> I just picked up a TAG dump pouch and have it mounted on my left hand side. I havn't used it yet under field conditions, but I have a feeling it will come in handy.



I used a TAG dump pouch on my Chest Rig overseas, and it did come in handy... a lot...   

But, a platoon mate swiped it when I got pulled out.   When I got my gear back, I found an "I.O.U." note in my Rig.

I have since replaced it (the guy who snagged the old one left the forces), and have it hanging from the D-rings on my TV.  

I haven't used it in the field (trg) on my TV yet, but judging by how useful it was overseas, I'm sure it'll be just as useful here.



Anyone have a Berry pouch or MOLLE panel?   Also, has anyone tried putting a berry pouch or MOLLE panel over the WIMP?
Or stack a few of them with the issued pouch? eg. Berry pouch, WIMP and C9 pouch on same panel...  Would probably be bulky, but I figure if I thought of it, someone else may have tried it already.  

Either way, I wouldn't mind getting some ideas and examples of how others have improved their TVs...   My only method for improvement was replacement with COTs rigs, but no can do in the PRes world.


----------



## Loachman (23 Jun 2008)

Yes, but after reading my first post I realize that I wasn't very clear. I have a WIMP, with a MOLLE panel over it, and an IFAK on top of that on the left hand side. I haven't really had an opportunity to try it out properly in that configuration, but it seems to work.


----------



## dan005e (23 Jun 2008)

I got the berry pouch with just the C9 pouch over it and i never have had a problem. Used it on ranges and a few exercises and it seemed very versatile. I took to just stuffing my spare mag in the berry pouch on top of the little notepad and pen i got in there. Also empty it fits two mags pretty well. Came in handy when moving on the fly. I think I definatley gotta invest in dump pouch however before i deploy this July. Several guys in my platoon have made the trek to CP Gear and buying a berry pouch after seeing mine and like it quite well. 

No real issues with the side pouches being considerably bulkier but I imagine it would start to get a little bulky if you tossed a berry pouch onto a wimp then a C9 Pouch ontop of the the berry pouch.


----------



## Sig_Des (23 Jun 2008)

For in Canada, I have a WIMP on the left side behind the c9 pouch, and on the right a Berry pouch, also behind the c9 pouch.

I have a feeling that a WIMP and a berry stacked to each other behind a c9 pouch would be a bit much, as if you had the velcro straps too tight, you wouldn't be able to wedge the mags into the wimp easily, and if you had it too loose...well, bad things happen when things are loose.

As far as overseas, I'm hoping to use my custom ICE tac vest


----------



## Schafer (26 Jun 2008)

So overall the "wimp" would be a good investment ? then. As well on the topic of personal add ons does any one on here own a TAG Rifle Butt Pouch ? If you do whats your input and would you recommend it ?


----------



## PuckChaser (26 Jun 2008)

I use the rifle butt pouch issued in theatre (dunno what brand, similar to the TAG), however I place it on my handguard facing towards me on the left side (I'm a right handed shot). I find it easier to extract the mag, especially if you don't use the full extension on your stock.


----------



## Fusaki (27 Jun 2008)

> I use the rifle butt pouch issued in theatre (dunno what brand, similar to the TAG), however I place it on my handguard facing towards me on the left side (I'm a right handed shot). I find it easier to extract the mag, especially if you don't use the full extension on your stock.



As well, sometimes those rifle butt mag pouches interfere with the charging handle.  Inside KAF its no big deal - you're just doing it to make the Camp SM happy. Outside the wire though, I wouldn't use one.


----------



## Matt_Fisher (27 Jun 2008)

dan005e said:
			
		

> Several guys in my platoon have made the trek to CP Gear...



I wouldn't exactly call Gagetown to Fredericton a 'trek' per se...


----------



## Bzzliteyr (27 Jun 2008)

My rifle butt bouch thingy is still in its bag.. never used it..


----------



## dan005e (27 Jun 2008)

Matt_Fisher said:
			
		

> I wouldn't exactly call Gagetown to Fredericton a 'trek' per se...



Yeah I know, i make that trip every workday


----------



## Craig B (23 Jul 2008)

I'm using a Berry pouch on the "admin" side of my Tac Vest, works great for my DAGR and aide memoires. I'm think of getting another one for the other side too, but I'm not sure how that's going to work with the 2 qt canteen I have in that C-9 pouch.


----------



## Matt_Fisher (23 Jul 2008)

In addition to the Berry Pouch and the WIMP, we've got 3 new tac-vest 'add-ons' coming out shortly (2 of which will be online by Friday).  Stay tuned for more details.


----------



## NL_engineer (23 Jul 2008)

Matt_Fisher said:
			
		

> In addition to the Berry Pouch and the WIMP, we've got 3 new tac-vest 'add-ons' coming out shortly (2 of which will be online by Friday).  Stay tuned for more details.



Matt, can you give us a sneak peak ???



And darn you, caus I am probably going to end up buying at least 1 of them  :  Just because my purchased rig is not UNIFORM  :


----------



## Matt_Fisher (28 Jul 2008)

As promised, albeit a couple days late (Army.ca site was down on Friday...)

Some more personal add-ons to the CF Tac-Vest:  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/53469/post-738142.html#msg738142


----------



## Matt_Fisher (14 Jan 2009)

More add-ons to the tac-vest

Tac-Vest Hydration Harness http://www.cpgear.com/default.asp?mn=1.19.56&f=pd&pid=627

MPAK Small http://www.cpgear.com/default.asp?mn=1.19.56&f=pd&pid=625

MPAK Large http://www.cpgear.com/default.asp?mn=1.19.56&f=pd&pid=626

MPAK Commander http://www.cpgear.com/default.asp?mn=1.19.56&f=pd&pid=667

Tac-Vest Front Adaptor Panel http://www.cpgear.com/default.asp?mn=1.19.56&f=pd&pid=652


----------



## Schafer (14 Jan 2009)

Well Matt I've made up my mind (a couple months later...) and I'll be placing a pretty decent sized order this Saturday.  Thanks for the input every one I've taken it in to great consideration while deciding on this purchase. I'm looking forward to using your equipment in the field Matt.


----------



## trencher (23 Jan 2009)

New site is alot better now. Just needs more pictures i find. More on use pictures.

I have the berry pouches on mine and I love them only makes you about 1" wider per side but you can stow alot of little things in there.

I am currently looking at getting the tak vest hydrant pouch just wondering on the new rucks if it will get in the way at all ?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (23 Jan 2009)

trencher said:
			
		

> New site is alot better now. Just needs more pictures i find. More on use pictures.
> 
> I have the berry pouches on mine and I love them only makes you about 1" wider per side but you can stow alot of little things in there.
> 
> I am currently looking at getting the tak vest hydrant pouch just wondering on the new rucks if it will get in the way at all ?



I would suggest not wearing a camel back while wearing a rucksac, I have and busted a bladder with it. Instead I store the bladder in the top pouch of the ruck (I still got the old 82 pattern ruck  ;D)


----------



## Matt_Fisher (23 Jan 2009)

trencher said:
			
		

> I am currently looking at getting the tak vest hydrant pouch just wondering on the new rucks if it will get in the way at all ?





			
				NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> I would suggest not wearing a camel back while wearing a rucksac, I have and busted a bladder with it. Instead I store the bladder in the top pouch of the ruck (I still got the old 82 pattern ruck  ;D)



I'd tend to go with NFLD Sapper, as a hydration bladder under a pack isn't very comfortable; it tends to cause the pack to roll from side to side, and not generally be very stable or comfortable.  With the Tac-Vest Hydration harness, the bladder pocket is designed so that the bladder can be easily and quickly removed if you're going to be wearing a pack.  The pocket is also a pleated type design so that it folds flat against the back when it doesn't have a bladder in it, resulting in a more comfortable setup if you're rucking.

On the new www.cpgear.com website there's a section devoted specifically for CF Tac-Vest accessory products:  http://www.cpgear.com/StoreBox/tacvestaccessories.htm

Cheers,

Matt


----------



## Schafer (8 Feb 2009)

Got my order from cpgear the other week and finally got time to put some of the addons on it, I'm just waiting for my latest order so Ill be able to attach all the pouches, not gonna get into details about why I have to wait to attach the pouches. So far though I have the hydration harness the my wimps and the add apter panels attached to the vest and it looks and feels great even with a ruck on. Ill try and post some pictures of it once I have everything attached. The way I'm modding the issued vest may give everyone an idea of the vest's potential. Yes I know the issued vest is a piece of crap but that's why there are companies out there like cpgear that make attachments for it so we can make it better, anyways. I think the layout that I'm modding the vest might be more specific to the infantry so hopefully it gives everyone an idea. 

Thanks Cpgear the service and the products, was and are amazing.


----------



## Matt_Fisher (18 Feb 2009)

Have a few new Tac-Vest and CF Ballistic Vest accessories:

MPAK Kangaroo  http://www.cpgear.com/StoreBox/tacvestaccessories/4074.htm
-somewhat of a hybrid between the MPAK Commander and MPAK Small.  Bigger internal pocket for stowing documents, maps, tools, etc. than the Small MPAK, but without the full clamshell zip and map window that the MPAK Commander has.

MPAK Armour Adaptor Strap  http://www.cpgear.com/StoreBox/tacvestaccessories/8041.htm
-lets you take any of the MPAKs and attach them directly to the CF Ballistic Vest for situations where the tac-vest isn't practical (i.e. inside a turret), but want a minimalist load-carriage platform for maps, aide-memoires, markers/pens, etc.


----------



## JimmyPeeOn (19 Feb 2009)

Um...don't take this the wrong way.  This thing makes no sense what so ever.  Maybe without the tac vest and just armour it might be OK.  It just seems wrong to cover mag pouches, cover the zipper and I think it would be way to thick when driving or in a vehicle at all.

AB


----------



## Matt_Fisher (19 Feb 2009)

JimmyPeOn said:
			
		

> Um...don't take this the wrong way.  This thing makes no sense what so ever.  Maybe without the tac vest and just armour it might be OK.  It just seems wrong to cover mag pouches, cover the zipper and I think it would be way to thick when driving or in a vehicle at all.
> 
> AB



Trying to work on most things with the tac-vest amount to band-aid solutions, however as long as pers are forced to use the tac-vest as a platform, there are certain things you can do to increase its capacity as a non-permanent mod.

The MPAK does stick out a bit further than the vest itself, and yes, it does cover the 2 inner most mag pouches, however if you've got 3 x double mag pouches mounted to the front of it, what's better?  6 easy to access mags for your immediate action loadout, or 4 awkward to access mags?  You can still get at the 2 mags that the MPAK is sitting on top of, but it is admittedly a bit more difficult.
Regarding blocking the zipper, getting in an out of the tac-vest with an MPAK attached is actually quite easy; undo the side release buckles on one side, and the MPAK swings open like a door, allowing access to the zipper.
Whether it is suitable for your needs or not is best determined for you; i.e. It may be too thick/protrude too much if you need to be able to drive while wearing your tac-vest.  As I said before, it's definitely not a perfect solution, but for those who are required to wear the vest and want somewhere they can stow extra mags up front, or extra C9 drums (seeing as how the mag pouches are not that useful for a C9 gunner), M203 rounds (we don't have modular M203 pouches yet, but we'll be adding them soon), etc. it can be a workable mod to make the issued vest a bit more functional.


----------



## JimmyPeeOn (19 Feb 2009)

Ok,

I like the idea of what you are trying to do here but I can notice a few small things that bother me.
I see where you're going with it.  The thing that gets me is how it takes as much away as it gives back.

It covers 2 mags so if you put 6 on the panel, its really only 4.
It covers the 2 front utility pouches, and without those, there is no room for F/A, finger sandwiches or playdough.
In order to make up for that you will need at least a first aid pouch (a good size one) up front with it. your 4 extra mags  turns into 2 extra and so on.
As for the 40mm,  the bandoleer is movable to get to the mags/first aid/cheeseburger etc.  B 


Now this is total speculation, because I've never seen one in person, let alone used anything like it.  
However if the closure system is anything like the OLD green tac vest with the plate in it, there is no joy to be had if there is any weight on it.  

Although I'm not a round individual, I don't think I have that much real estate over the vest.

BUT!!!!
Just as a little pouch adapter for armor I think it would be alright.  A little set up like this would have worked in the turret, with a first aid pouch and some other small requirements. maybe even widen it up and put a back strap around it for stability.

I took a look around your site and I think you do have some good ideas for this vest.  The the pouch adapter for the side and the mag wedges underneath seem viable and allow a bit of versatility.  Something like that would work better for me.

Have you looked at some sort of clip on attachment to the front 2 mag pouches?  The ones without the frag bags.  There just be a way to clip on a larger mag pouch to the outside, maybe get a couple more mags in that way. 

As for the C9 gunners, it might work ok. It does suck that once they have all the ammo on them there is no space for water.

If anyone has used this and thinks I'm all @#$%ed up let me know.  I've been riding a desk for a while now and I'd be more apt to buy something that mounts a coffee cup in place of a mag.  If you have something like that let me know.  If it keeps it warm, I'll take 2.

Andrew


----------



## AGuyWithAGun (25 Apr 2009)

Figured I would add my 2 cents here, 

I have a HSGI 2 qt pouch on my left hand side with a TT Mag Shingle with a TT Grenade pouch attached to the front. These are secured to the Tac Vest by CP Gear Modular Tac Vest Adaptors. The shingle is within ready reach and good for a quick reload. The HSGI 2 qt is good, however the material is a bit floppy, and I find myself inserting my canteen cup to give it some shape and rigidity. As well, it has two buckles, I normally leave the rear most buckle undone as it is a pain in the arse to undo and redo both when you want access to the pouch. 

On my right side I have a CP Gear Utility Pouch. It's great for holding a Nalgeen, the internal mesh pocket is also handy for organizing smaller items. I also use a CP Gear dump pouch, I've used it for three consequtive courses and found it to be absolutley bomb proof. Great for mags as well as gloves, toques, or anything you have to quickly stash and don't have time to put in its proper place.

This is a 80% solution for me, for the other 20% (admin, mags, frag) I use a drop leg. Though, since it isn't TV related I won't bother expanding. 

Hope this give some insight into making the TV more soldier friendly.


----------



## MikeL (21 May 2009)

Still a work in progress but so far its a huge improvement over the standard/stock tac vest.  This is only used when I can't use my 2 piece TT MAV.

1x CP Gear 2/3 mag pouch
1x CP Gear on left side
1x CP Gear MOLLE adopter
1x CP Gear IFAK
1x ATS dump pouch


----------

